# Be aware of an Air Canada Phishing scam.



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Be aware of an Air Canada Phishing scam. Resurfacing.

The fake email states your credit card had been processed and provides a web link.

Important notice about e-mail scam - aircanada.com


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

this mac related how?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> this mac related how?


As a public service. I was not aware of this until now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> this mac related how?


Because these sorts of scams don't care what OS you're running, that's why.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> Because these sorts of scams don't care what OS you're running, that's why.


So it should be in everything else area.
Otherwise this Mac area will become over run with non Mac related threads.

Example:
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/103518-ahhhh-back.html


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Wah wah. Feel free to ignore the post!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> this mac related how?


Please, by all means just ignore my post here and open it and click where suggested if you get such and email, and not all members always check the "everything else" forum as it is what it's name implies - for stuff not Mac related. 

Gheese!! Your Mac is NOT immune and it is definitely a Mac related post.

I posted it as a courtesy and just in case some might not have known.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Gheese!! Your Mac is NOT immune and it is definitely a Mac related post.
> .


this is not a mac problem.. it is a driver problem.. [ the person behind the steering wheel problem.. ]:lmao:

I deal with airline purchases all the time..
I will never ever click on a link.. if it doesnt match my ticket confirmation..
- one you call your credit card company first then the airline..
just common sense..
like the bottle says SHAKE BEFORE USING


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

...besides these scammers can't spell, They always end up in the spam box


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The thing is there are so many phishing scams. I think I receive the Fedex one every week - yeah right, I have a parcel.


Never click a link in the email, unless you trust it and are sure of where it came from. I know I just had some sort of other malware or phishing email with a ZIP attachment.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> ...besides these scammers can't spell, They always end up in the spam box


The bizarre truth is--they CAN spell. They deliberately use poor grammar and spelling because they need to find people who are likely to be duped and dragged into their scams over the long haul. They don't want people who can recognize spelling and grammatical errors straight off, because these people will ultimately realize they're being had before the big pay-off.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> this is not a mac problem.. it is a driver problem.. [ the person behind the steering wheel problem.. ]:lmao:
> ... ...


I believe it's referred to as PEBKAC. 

But I still receive the occasional phishing email from: the Royal bank, and one got labelled as having a 'virus' by ClamX AV sentry not long ago, PayPal and VISA etc., and I must admit that some of them were very well done and it would be easy to get duped.

I almost trashed one from PayPal just from habit recently, but it turned out to be legit saying that my CC's date was about to expire and needed to be updated.

Edit:
BTW, it's recommended to disable any email images from automatically opening as a lot of sites use them to confirm you opened the email and confirms that you really do exist:
Mac 101: dealing with iCloud email spam | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> I believe it's referred to as PEBKAC.
> 
> But I still receive the occasional phishing email from: the Royal bank, and one got labelled as having a 'virus' by ClamX AV sentry not long ago, PayPal and VISA etc., and I must admit that some of them were very well done and it would be easy to get duped.
> 
> ...


If you use PayPal so frequently then the next time you log in it would warm you. 
Problem solved
If I am in deep poop with my bank, they would call never email.. Believe me - if I have an issue with a client I call don't email.. Same with any half reputable business.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I use PayPal as little and seldom as possible and I guess it got stimulated a bit as I made a purchase at ebay recently to use my VISA account for the purchase, and it seems that the two sites are married for such a transaction.

What seemed strange to me with my recent ebay $70.00 purchase was that apparently I had a $30.00 credit and they hit my bank account, not my VISA CC, to make up the difference, and with no further confirmation input required by me. That seems to be a bit unnerving to me.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> I use PayPal as little and seldom as possible and I guess it got stimulated a bit as I made a purchase at ebay recently to use my VISA account for the purchase, and it seems that the two sites are married for such a transaction.
> 
> What seemed strange to me with my recent ebay $70.00 purchase was that apparently I had a $30.00 credit and they hit my bank account, not my VISA CC, to make up the difference, and with no further confirmation input required by me. That seems to be a bit unnerving to me.


another reason why I dont ebay or paypal.. 
I have in the past and in the future always used CC via intuit go payment or interac direct payment via email.. which you have total control over the hands in the cookie jar..

no wonder, Elton Musk can afford to build Teslas and has his own SpaceX program
he has so many errors with paypal in his favour.


----------



## mlmummert (Jan 3, 2013)

pm-r said:


> I use PayPal as little and seldom as possible and I guess it got stimulated a bit as I made a purchase at ebay recently to use my VISA account for the purchase, and it seems that the two sites are married for such a transaction.
> 
> What seemed strange to me with my recent ebay $70.00 purchase was that apparently I had a $30.00 credit and they hit my bank account, not my VISA CC, to make up the difference, and with no further confirmation input required by me. That seems to be a bit unnerving to me.


Yes PayPal hits your bank account by default unless you change it in each transaction to use your credit card. I hate that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> If you use PayPal so frequently then the next time you log in it would *warm* you.
> Problem solved
> If I am in deep poop with my bank, they would call never email.. Believe me - if I have an issue with a client I call don't email.. Same with any half reputable business.


It certainly warms me to see the personal touch is still alive and well.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Banks don't email their customers about anything related to their accounts for the very simple reason that email is inherently insecure. They may of course send you marketing emails if you've allowed them to do that - but *never* anything that has a link to login or change your password or any of the usual scammer stuff.

Paypal occasionally sends you email, but it will be addressed to YOU, not "Dear Paypal user" etc. And yes, they will warn you when your CC is about to expire - and do make sure you go in and put the new expiry date and security number into your account BEFORE it expires. Some people have had a lot of trouble with Paypal if they don't do this in time as Paypal disables the CC and won't let you update it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mlmummert said:


> Yes PayPal hits your bank account by default unless you change it in each transaction to use your credit card. I hate that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't recall even seeing any option to have changed anything. 

I'll keep an eye out next time, and I don't know why they hit my bank account when all settings I could see were set to use my visa account when I went back later to check.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

pm-r said:


> I'll keep an eye out next time, and I don't know why they hit my bank account when all settings I could see were set to use my visa account when I went back later to check.


Why don't you call them and find out.

I use paypal funded by my CC fairly regularly - find it a bit more secure than giving a merchant my CC information.
Never had them try to take money out of my bank account.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I have used PayPal on a multitude of occasions without any problems.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I also use paypal to make online purchases when the option is available, and never a problem.
Also since I've never given paypal any bank information I can't see them ever getting into my bank account.
All the info they've ever got from me is a credit card number, period!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

jamesB said:


> I also use paypal to make online purchases when the option is available, and never a problem.
> Also since I've never given paypal any bank information I can't see them ever getting into my bank account.
> All the info they've ever got from me is a credit card number, period!


My card expired - maybe 2 years ago the one on file - it is about the last time I used PayPal. 
Now I use interact / email transfer or credit card.


----------

